# pkg search  and PACKAGESITE FreeBSD 9.0-RLEASE



## choosy23 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to find packages with: *pkg search*.
For example: `pkg search mysql-server`

From what I understand, the search uses the PACKAGESITE defined in pkg.conf which now is set to: 
	
	



```
http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org/${ABI}/latest
```

which I don't know to which final URL resolves, but I guess to: http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest/

which contains only poudriere and pkg packages.

Obviously I am missing something in working with pkg or I am using the wrong PACKAGESITE...or I don't know.

Please point me in the right direction. 

Many thanks,
Stefan


----------



## SNK (Dec 24, 2012)

You are doing nothing wrong. The repository is not populated which IMO is not very nice.

Personally I build my own repository with ports-mgmt/poudriere and you could do the same. Or stick with the old tools and use the packages at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest.


----------

